# Anyone else creating a new YouTube channel this summer?



## Ashley123 (Jun 17, 2021)

Hi guys! I want to create a new YouTube channel this summer for relaxing ambient music I compose! 

Do you have an experience in running music YouTube channels? If so, what tips would you give me?

Much appreciated !


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 17, 2021)

The tips are many if you look at the technical side of it (thumbnails, keywords, timestamps, description, ending template...). From my personal side of view, being a beginner myself, I would suggest only two:
- Enjoy it (or in other words, have fun doing your videos)
- Be yourself (always, don't try to imitate someone else)


----------



## Ashley123 (Jun 17, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> The tips are many if you look at the technical side of it (thumbnails, keywords, timestamps, description, ending template...). From my personal side of view, being a beginner myself, I would suggest only two:
> - Enjoy it (or in other words, have fun doing your videos)
> - Be yourself (always, don't try to imitate someone else)


Thx for the tips !


----------



## Daniel Wilson Compos (Jun 17, 2021)

It depends on what you want to do. If you just want to post your music, I would just post it. You're making ambient music and there's several ways that can go. You can post your music and encourage people to make playlists, that way they can just listen straight through for the experience. If that's the way you want to go, I wouldn't put any sort of interrupting soundbytes or anything at the front-end or back end of your videos to ensure uninterrupted play.

However, you can have a structure where you post an ambient track one day and something to show off your personality another day. Whichever direction you go in, get a thumbnail creator program and look around Youtube to see what other similar content creators are doing and start from there. Then, you can modify that to fit your personality more.


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 17, 2021)

Daniel Wilson Compos said:


> get a thumbnail creator program


like Photoshop or Paint or Gimp or whatever program able to put text onto picture


----------



## Ashley123 (Jun 17, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> like Photoshop or Paint or Gimp or whatever program able to put text onto picture


Thx, I use photoshop so I will make sure to create some catchy Thumbnails


----------



## Ashley123 (Jun 17, 2021)

Daniel Wilson Compos said:


> It depends on what you want to do. If you just want to post your music, I would just post it. You're making ambient music and there's several ways that can go. You can post your music and encourage people to make playlists, that way they can just listen straight through for the experience. If that's the way you want to go, I wouldn't put any sort of interrupting soundbytes or anything at the front-end or back end of your videos to ensure uninterrupted play.
> 
> However, you can have a structure where you post an ambient track one day and something to show off your personality another day. Whichever direction you go in, get a thumbnail creator program and look around Youtube to see what other similar content creators are doing and start from there. Then, you can modify that to fit your personality more.


Thank you for your advice! I actually have been filming lots of nature videos recently so I kinda want to combine them with the music. So relaxing nature scenes+ambient music. It's just I have been searching on YT and seems like there are already so many other channels out there that are doing the same.


----------



## dhmusic (Jun 17, 2021)

Yo Ashley123!

I can't offer practical advise yet but I'll be a co-subscriber/supporter if you're looking for some grassroots networking!

I'm in the same boat - literally just made mine haha. Figuring out that whole void 1 day at a time. I'm leaning towards a VGM arrangement/cover channel (a totally unique super cool one lol). Your idea sounds sweet, I can't wait to hear some tunes.

Douglas


----------



## dhmusic (Jun 17, 2021)

Ashley123 said:


> It's just I have been searching on YT and seems like there are already so many other channels out there that are doing the same


It took me two months to hit that little "create channel" button for the same reason. Just do it and figure out what to do next AFTER you've started treading water lol


----------



## Daniel Wilson Compos (Jun 17, 2021)

Ashley123 said:


> Thank you for your advice! I actually have been filming lots of nature videos recently so I kinda want to combine them with the music. So relaxing nature scenes+ambient music. It's just I have been searching on YT and seems like there are already so many other channels out there that are doing the same.


That's the name of the game, though. Look at other genres of Youtube and see just how many people are doing it. The thing is, it's not about an original idea. People have been posting their music to Youtube for a while. But I know for myself, I like to watch different people do the same genre because they each add something to it that I like.

I myself have a music channel where I just post my creations, but I'm planning on filming more Guy Michelmore type videos even though there is an abundance of similar videos because I think I can offer up something that they can't even if it's a similar concept.


----------



## Ashley123 (Jun 17, 2021)

dhmusic said:


> Yo Ashley123!
> 
> I can't offer practical advise yet but I'll be a co-subscriber/supporter if you're looking for some grassroots networking!
> 
> ...


sounds good! Thx! I will share the link to my first video once I make it and you can share yours!


----------



## Ashley123 (Jun 17, 2021)

Daniel Wilson Compos said:


> That's the name of the game, though. Look at other genres of Youtube and see just how many people are doing it. The thing is, it's not about an original idea. People have been posting their music to Youtube for a while. But I know for myself, I like to watch different people do the same genre because they each add something to it that I like.
> 
> I myself have a music channel where I just post my creations, but I'm planning on filming more Guy Michelmore type videos even though there is an abundance of similar videos because I think I can offer up something that they can't even if it's a similar concept.


That is encouraging! Seriously, sometimes, I have an amazing idea and think it is special until I search for it and then discover so many people have already been doing it.... I am happy there are also pple like you who enjoy watching the same style of content by different creators.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 17, 2021)

Honestly, if you're going for a personality type of channel, just have fun with it! It's always better to just start and evolve later. But gets those first videos up, and try to stay consistent however you can.


----------



## Ashley123 (Jun 17, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Honestly, if you're going for a personality type of channel, just have fun with it! It's always better to just start and evolve later. But gets those first videos up, and try to stay consistent however you can.


Thank you ! Checking your YT now and I really like your thumbnails !


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 17, 2021)

Ashley123 said:


> Thank you ! Checking your YT now and I really like your thumbnails !


Thank you!


----------



## Rachel (Jun 17, 2021)

I have a channel where I post my music. It has been only music since I've started it, except one video explaining my composition process (I reworked a very old track and explained how I did it). This video had more views than my "only-music" ones. Of course, posting music on my channel is my primary goal and the core of my channel but currently I am thinking about making more videos like this ones. 
I wondered if I should create another channel just for those videos, but as they are part of my composition process I think it is better to have them on the same channel... We will see 
I like music nice artwork for my music video, and I use them as thumbnails. Good luck with your new channel, I think it is a good way to share our music


----------



## wahey73 (Jun 17, 2021)

Rachel said:


> I have a channel where I post my music. It has been only music since I've started it, except one video explaining my composition process (I reworked a very old track and explained how I did it). This video had more views than my "only-music" ones. Of course, posting music on my channel is my primary goal and the core of my channel but currently I am thinking about making more videos like this ones.
> I wondered if I should create another channel just for those videos, but as they are part of my composition process I think it is better to have them on the same channel... We will see
> I like music nice artwork for my music video, and I use them as thumbnails. Good luck with your new channel, I think it is a good way to share our music


I would leave everything on the same channel, dividing the different content using playlists. Works great


----------



## Rachel (Jun 17, 2021)

wahey73 said:


> I would leave everything on the same channel, dividing the different content using playlists. Works great


Yes, playlists is a good idea, thank you


----------



## Ashley123 (Jun 17, 2021)

Rachel said:


> I have a channel where I post my music. It has been only music since I've started it, except one video explaining my composition process (I reworked a very old track and explained how I did it). This video had more views than my "only-music" ones. Of course, posting music on my channel is my primary goal and the core of my channel but currently I am thinking about making more videos like this ones.
> I wondered if I should create another channel just for those videos, but as they are part of my composition process I think it is better to have them on the same channel... We will see
> I like music nice artwork for my music video, and I use them as thumbnails. Good luck with your new channel, I think it is a good way to share our music


Thank you for sharing your experience! Honestly, when I come across a beautiful composition on YT then I am interested to know who composed it, how it was composed, where the idea came from etc. So I am not surprised that other video of yours got more views! 
Thanks and good luck with your channel as well!


----------



## rgames (Jun 17, 2021)

Pay attention to branding at the outset. If you're going to brand yourself as a gear review channel then that's how you'll be known and you'll have a tough time converting to a channel that's about your music. Once the algorithm pegs you as a gear review channel, that's what you're going to be and it'll take a long time to push the algorithm in a different direction.

So if you want the channel to be about the music then make it clear from the start that's what the channel is about. It's a *lot* easier to get subs and views with gear reviews so don't get sucked into that trap if your long-term goal is to have a music-focused channel.

Other than that, the usual recommendations are to find a community, upload regularly, respond to comments, upload regularly, brand according to your viewer demographics and, finally, upload regularly. I think it helps a lot to have links to your videos from outside YouTube. The algorithm seems to favor those kinds of videos.

Also note that YT recently changed its policy with regard to ads: you can no longer opt out of ads. I think it was easier to grow a channel before that policy change because people could view your content without the added hassle of ads. You can't do that any longer, so keep that in mind as you start up your channel. You're growing a channel where your viewers are dealing with ads.

rgames


----------



## Daniel Wilson Compos (Jun 17, 2021)

Ashley123 said:


> That is encouraging! Seriously, sometimes, I have an amazing idea and think it is special until I search for it and then discover so many people have already been doing it.... I am happy there are also pple like you who enjoy watching the same style of content by different creators.


For sure! Not to sound mushy, but everyone is unique in their own way. They have their own experiences and they have their own way of processing and outputting said experiences. I find it interesting to listen to different opinions and see different viewpoints on things, even if it's the same thing...or especially if it's the same thing.


----------



## Ashley123 (Jun 18, 2021)

Daniel Wilson Compos said:


> For sure! Not to sound mushy, but everyone is unique in their own way. They have their own experiences and they have their own way of processing and outputting said experiences. I find it interesting to listen to different opinions and see different viewpoints on things, even if it's the same thing...or especially if it's the same thing.


thinking of it now, actually I think I like doing it too: Listening to the same thing by different creators!


----------



## Yellow Studio (Jun 18, 2021)

If your goal is to monetize your channel focus on watch hours. It's much harder to get than subscribers. Of course they are connected but when I upload a new video I get one or 2 views from my subscribers. And for me I think there's no reason to upload a special day or so. Maybe when one reach 10-20k subs it matters more.
Tubebuddy and vidiq have free versions of analytics which can be good in the beginning. Using LSI keywords might be a good idea.


----------



## Ashley123 (Jun 28, 2021)

Yellow Studio said:


> If your goal is to monetize your channel focus on watch hours. It's much harder to get than subscribers. Of course they are connected but when I upload a new video I get one or 2 views from my subscribers. And for me I think there's no reason to upload a special day or so. Maybe when one reach 10-20k subs it matters more.
> Tubebuddy and vidiq have free versions of analytics which can be good in the beginning. Using LSI keywords might be a good idea.


Thank you for the tip !


----------



## Nimrod7 (Jun 28, 2021)

Ashley123 said:


> Thank you for your advice! I actually have been filming lots of nature videos recently so I kinda want to combine them with the music.


That's an excellent idea. 
Channels with engaging visual content have thousands of views, compared to videos with just music. 
If you love filming, timelapses with sliders, are often attracting viewers. 

Having good visual content gives motivation to someone to watch the video until the end. Often viewers abandoning the music in the first seconds. They don't give it a chance to play to the end, and love it. This is where the visual aspect helps.


----------



## Ashley123 (Jun 28, 2021)

Nimrod7 said:


> That's an excellent idea.
> Channels with engaging visual content have thousands of views, compared to videos with just music.
> If you love filming, timelapses with sliders, are often attracting viewers.
> 
> Having good visual content gives motivation to someone to watch the video until the end. Often viewers abandoning the music in the first seconds. They don't give it a chance to play to the end, and love it. This is where the visual aspect helps.


Thank you Bill for encouraging!


----------

